# [SOLVED] Buffer Overrun detected error on Call Of Duty 1



## hawksking

*I got Call Of Duty 1 and when i run the game it gives me this error on screen. Here is the screenshot. and when I click Okay it exits. This error occurs on Call Of Duty 2 too.*

My computer specs are
AMD Athlon 7550 Dual Core
3GB RAM
320GB Hard drive
Nvidia Geforce 8200
My monitor is LG L206WTQS 32-bit Windows 7, its eaither 20 or 21 inch. Screen resolution is 1680x1050


----------



## rossva

*Re: Buffer Overrun detected error on Call Of Duty 1*

Hi, I believe this to be a video driver issue.

Please could you confirm which version of the driver you are running. 

Nb. In this case it would appear NOT to be the fix to be on the latest version... will explain all when you can confirm above. Let us know if you need any help ascertaining this.


----------



## hawksking

*Re: Buffer Overrun detected error on Call Of Duty 1*



rossva said:


> Hi, I believe this to be a video driver issue.
> 
> Please could you confirm which version of the driver you are running.
> 
> Nb. In this case it would appear NOT to be the fix to be on the latest version... will explain all when you can confirm above. Let us know if you need any help ascertaining this.


----------



## hawksking

*Re: Buffer Overrun detected error on Call Of Duty 1*

I got it, I just updated the drivers and it works.


----------



## rossva

Aha - pipped at the post. OK good stuff, enjoy the game!


----------



## Omkarkadam

Hello friends ,
i have the same problem too 
i have HP g 42 laptop
and have 3 GB ram,
500 GB hard drive
and 
512 MB RADEON
graphic card do not know much about the hardware stuff but i am getting the same error too when i start the application Call of Duty 1 
please help...
Help from you guys will be really appreciated 
Thanks.


----------

